# Strange nocturnal behaviour!



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

What a strange night it's been at my house :S

Something was clearly bothering arnie. He was running round the bed about 3:15 so he was let outside to go for a wee. Nothing. Came back inside and he decided it was playtime. I took him downstairs as the OH gets up early for work. We settled back on the sofa about 4:30. He was just dropping off when he sat bolt upright and appeared to be 'watching' someone walk around the room. Now, one cat was out and the other wad KO'ed on her bed upstairs. He then makes his "I'm being tickled under the chin" face, complete with his tounge licking that he does when we do it to him. Yesterday he did the same thing, minus the chin thing, but I put that down to it being almost time for the OH to get home from work and he was waiting. 

I don't believe in all that "paranormal" stuff but I have never seen him like this before!!! It really freaked me out!!!!!! I'm still awake now almost three hours later. OH left for work about 10 mins ago. Even he was weirded out by it all!! Strange!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps you have another occupant you don't know about! One of the see-through variety! They say dogs pick up on these things. I'm not sure what my feelings are on that subject, I've never had a ghostly experience but have had other weird stuff so I keep an open mind. How strange!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like you have a friend. Sure doesn't sound like an unpleasant one though. Might even be a child. 

Keep us updated. I am very interested in that sort of thing.

I had a spirit in my house once. He was terrifying. I don't think he meant any harm but...yikes. I remember him like a photograph. Blue eyes, so blue they were blinding. Small scars on his cheek- indented ones, oval. And long, stringy black hair and pale skin. He appeared bloated like he was under the water, and always dripped water- the shower was the worst. He first showed up when I was in the shower, he always was present when the water turned on. He never spoke but I would feel something touch me, and the image of what he looked like would suddenly be in my head- you know how if your close friend touches you, you know who it was? Well it was that way but with someone I never met and could not see. From that first appearance it got weirder. I kept seeing what I call shadow people out of the corner of my eye. When I would look, nothing was there. My Labrador does not bark- only rarely if she has reason to think I am in trouble. One night, she seemed very anxious to go outside. I let her out. She ran to the fence, barked once, then bolted inside with her tail tucked in and remained quite anxious for some time. Eventually the whole house got a pretty icky aura, like a crime scene or something. I ended up moving out because it was so upsetting and frightening. Me and the dog were the only ones who could see him and he seemed...angry.

I decided that he may have been a murder victim who was sunk in the reservoir near here. That or his car sunk or something awful and he wanted to be found. I almost called the police to ask if they had a missing person by that description, but what if they did? Oh no thank you. So I never did ask. I feel a bit bad for not trying to help him be found, since I do think he wanted that, but was too scared to do anything. I hope he found what he was looking for. 

Try not to be scared. If your visitor is petting the cat, it probably isn't harmful. My aunt thinks she has one like that. A mother died in her bedroom before she got the house. Sometimes in that room her dog watches things move around that aren't there. I believe the mother is still there and watches over them. Yours may want to help you.

I'm interested to hear about any more weird happenings. If you got really motivated you could try to communicate with it but be careful. I would not suggest a ouija board- they can bring the nasties to you and they are not fun, some are even very dangerous. But you could leave a note or even talk to it nicely and see what happens.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My weird experiences tend to be more in the line of I know when things will happen. A pregnant lady walked towards me in the street, I thought "she's going to fall over". Bang, down she went. My son was going out for the evening, I was folding his shirt to put in his overnight bag. I thought, "he's going to get beaten up". He got beaten up. I felt awful because I didn't stop him.The latest was with my friend that died, the one that left the money I got the dogs with. I cleaned for her for 10 years, I knew every nook and cranny of her house, the contents of every drawer and cupboard. After she died I was clearing her house. I walked into her dressing room and there was a framed photo of some guy I'd never seen before, never seen the photo anywhere in the house standing on a chest of drawers. Wasn't there before. I thought perhaps her son had put it there even though he lives miles away and hadn't been down, he thought I'd put it there. Nobody else has a key except me and him to get in. While cleaning out another drawer I found a valentines card from the guy in the photo to my friend and a newspaper clipping about his death. Turns out they'd been having an affair as he was married. Still don't have a clue how that got there. Worst one that scared me to death and makes me sound a bit deranged,lol, I was sitting with the TV on low doing something else. The TV went bang, scared the life out of me. For a split second a woman's face flashed onto the screen then went back to the film. It wasn't like a normal tv picture. Her face filled the whole screen and was only there for a split second. I got an instant feeling of dread so I rang everyone in the family to check they were ok. The kids all think I'm nuts! Ha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I was a nonbeliever until that guy was in my house.

I am definitely a believer now. I've noticed places like the old penitentiary here have the nastiest auras. I can't even get near them. There's an old slaughterhouse around here too that is bad that way. Scary stuff. But really I am sure a lot of people have gentle or helpful entities and don't even know they are there.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been a committed believer in 'paranormal' (oh how I hate that word) for 22 years, since my fiance was killed in an accident. 

For me, there is absolutely no doubting it, and it's become part of normal life - I've done many, many readings for people who've lost loved ones and been able to bring them peace and great comfort, hence they call it a 'gift', something that can be given freely to others. They leave knowing that no-one could possibly talk for 2 hours solid telling them stuff that only they could know, some things they've never told another living soul.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I've been a committed believer in 'paranormal' (oh how I hate that word) for 22 years, since my fiance was killed in an accident.
> 
> For me, there is absolutely no doubting it, and it's become part of normal life - I've done many, many readings for people who've lost loved ones and been able to bring them peace and great comfort, hence they call it a 'gift', something that can be given freely to others. They leave knowing that no-one could possibly talk for 2 hours solid telling them stuff that only they could know, some things they've never told another living soul.


I wish I was near to you. My friend was a very unhappy person and the last year was awful. I've always been very nervous of getting involved with anything to do with these things but I would love to know how she is. The other lady I cleaned for that died 3 months before was a happy peaceful person so I don't worry about her.
I also feel really bad because I never got to thank sad friend for the money. It was so hard them both going 3 months apart. They were both over 70 and in ill health and pretty much took over my life. If I wasn't with one I was with the other. At the time I thought they were both a pain in the butt but, boy, do I miss them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Moonfall that would freak the HELL out of me. I'm a neither a believer or a non believer. But experiences like this make me want to dig a bit deeper. 

I once went to a 'spooky club' right before I went off to uni. It basically involved a medium sat at the front of a room of about 20 and they would tell you someone was coming through to speak to you. As ever the skeptic i sat at the back. At that point in my life I had only lost one person, my grandad who died when I was very young. Change is a massive thing for me so I was terrified, to the point of panic attacks, of going to university in the September. I also loved my friends to pieces and couldn't begin to fathom not seeing them everyday. Anyway, she looked at me and said "I have a man here who wants to give you a hug and tell you everything is going to be ok, he knows how much you hate change and he knows your nervous about September. He wants to reassure you that your friends will always be there for you no matter where in the country you are" well my mouth hit the FLOOR!!!!!!!! I instantly burst into tears!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> Moonfall that would freak the HELL out of me. I'm a neither a believer or a non believer. But experiences like this make me want to dig a bit deeper.
> 
> I once went to a 'spooky club' right before I went off to uni. It basically involved a medium sat at the front of a room of about 20 and they would tell you someone was coming through to speak to you. As ever the skeptic i sat at the back. At that point in my life I had only lost one person, my grandad who died when I was very young. Change is a massive thing for me so I was terrified, to the point of panic attacks, of going to university in the September. I also loved my friends to pieces and couldn't begin to fathom not seeing them everyday. Anyway, she looked at me and said "I have a man here who wants to give you a hug and tell you everything is going to be ok, he knows how much you hate change and he knows your nervous about September. He wants to reassure you that your friends will always be there for you no matter where in the country you are" well my mouth hit the FLOOR!!!!!!!! I instantly burst into tears!!!
> 
> ...


I feel the same, neither a believer or non believer although slightly leaning towards believer! I do feel some people have a gift and can channel into these things. I also think animals are aware too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I wish I was near to you. My friend was a very unhappy person and the last year was awful. I've always been very nervous of getting involved with anything to do with these things but I would love to know how she is. The other lady I cleaned for that died 3 months before was a happy peaceful person so I don't worry about her.
> I also feel really bad because I never got to thank sad friend for the money. It was so hard them both going 3 months apart. They were both over 70 and in ill health and pretty much took over my life. If I wasn't with one I was with the other. At the time I thought they were both a pain in the butt but, boy, do I miss them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You've got some of the best mediums in the world in UK, the trick is finding a good and genuine one. In my case, I have never taken a $1 and nor would I, but if they insist then I ask them to send a cheque to World Vision. That is obviously a sign of someone not into it for the money, but someone who only makes a nominal charge (to subsidise their pension etc) is also a sign of someone doing it for the right reasons.

OP if the problem persists and it is 'paranormal' activity, you may need to get someone in to do a 'spirit rescue' - they can be found at the local Spiritualist Church (which is exactly the same as a normal church in the way the services are run, hymms sung etc). 'Tis a very quick, simple & easy process and works, in my experience first time, every time if the people doing the rescue know what they're doing. I would like to think they would not charge for such a service, but they may want a small amount.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> You've got some of the best mediums in the world in UK, the trick is finding a good and genuine one. In my case, I have never taken a $1 and nor would I, but if they insist then I ask them to send a cheque to World Vision. That is obviously a sign of someone not into it for the money, but someone who only makes a nominal charge (to subsidise their pension etc) is also a sign of someone doing it for the right reasons.


I wouldn't know where to start, nor would I be happy sitting in an "audience" for something like this. I feel it's a private thing. I think if she had anything to say to me she would find a way! I'm just forever grateful to her for enabling me to have the opportunity of getting my little chihuahuas. I never in a million years thought I'd have one, let alone two. They really are my life and without them I think I would be so sad! I love them to bits and I'm very blessed.
View attachment 17434

This is what life's all about chi people! Chihuahua cuddlings! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I wouldn't know where to start, nor would I be happy sitting in an "audience" for something like this. I feel it's a private thing. I think if she had anything to say to me she would find a way! I'm just forever grateful to her for enabling me to have the opportunity of getting my little chihuahuas. I never in a million years thought I'd have one, let alone two. They really are my life and without them I think I would be so sad! I love them to bits and I'm very blessed.
> View attachment 17434
> 
> This is what life's all about chi people! Chihuahua cuddlings! Lol
> ...


Such a beautiful pic,i'm sure she's happy you got what you wanted.I would love to see a ghost.Maybe she's visiting to see the pups and loves them as much as you do


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

michele said:


> Such a beautiful pic,i'm sure she's happy you got what you wanted.I would love to see a ghost.Maybe she's visiting to see the pups and loves them as much as you do


Blimey, I don't think I would, a more subtle message would be more up my street! Lol. I would be gone in a cloud of dust! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

michele said:


> Such a beautiful pic,i'm sure she's happy you got what you wanted.I would love to see a ghost.Maybe she's visiting to see the pups and loves them as much as you do


Actually she was the sort of person who was very astute where money was concerned, she probably meant for me to save or invest it! I can hear her now... "You spent how much of my money on chihuahuas??" Lol. She would tell me off good and proper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh definitely a believer here ladies. I was 19 when my first husband died in a car accident. So, so many things happened that I know it could have only been him. Some scary, some funny. One night a girlfriend and I were going somewhere (can't remember where this was 30 some years ago) and I remember talking about "should we go or shouldn't. On the way there every light on my car went out. Headlights dashlights everything. Car was still running, no lights! I stopped the car and sat there for a second, and they came back on. Started driving again, and they went back out. This happened 4 -5 times and then they wouldn't come back on. Late, dark roads, no cell phone back then so I did what I had to do, ".Brian, if you meant to scare me you did! Now turn the damn lights back on so I can go back home !". They came on, I went home! The light thing never happened again the whole time I owned that car!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had experiences with ghost since I was a child. Only one experience was a bad one and I prayed for that one to leave and it did. Most have been family members and I always felt love, like they are Angels.


----------



## phonewoman61 (May 5, 2010)

Well since we are talking about this . When I was about 8 our family moved into this house and the 2nd week we were there . At night we would hear thump, thump , thump on the stairs and my mother would get up and nothing would be there . This kept happening so my mother went to the library and researched the house and she asked the librarian (the librarian had lived in that town all her life ). It seems as though a dr had lived there and his son who was 3and a half or maybe 4 yrs old , he chased his ball down the stairs and tripped and broke his neck and died instantly . The dr found him and he was never the same he stopped practicing medicine and he commited suicide some years later in that very house . Well my family moved out almost a yr later , the family who moved in behind us left after 6 months .No one has lived in that house since , my brother still lives in that town and he told me that a yr after the last family moved out the house mysteriously burned down . The fire inspector could find no reason for it to have burned down . Do i believe that houses can be haunted you bet I do .


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

What a very sad story. Awww. 😢


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I love reading about these sort of things! 

Moonfall your experiance is probably up in the scariest I've heard ! the description of him and the shower, ffff creepy.
Same with Rolo's and the TV, ugh always been creeped out about seeing something in the tv that shouldn't be there!

I don't have any personal experiances though , how dull! other than when I was younger I think saw an alsatian/grim in my doorway, that scared me enough!! I don't think I could cope with seeing a human. If I ever get creeped out I try to imagine a shield around me to protect me from ghosties q_q.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I do not talk about this much because I do not want people to think I am weird. 
We were living in the house at the time where my grandpa had passed away. I never met him he passed away before I was born and I had never seen a picture of him because my grandparents were very poor farmers that lived out in the sticks with 5 kids.
My dad was going in to have laser surgery on his knee in a couple weeks. I was in my room late at night. Suddenly I looked up and there was an older man standing in my doorway. He came close to me and told me that things were about to get really hard but it would be okay. I couldn't talk. I was not scared I was just stunned. I went and woke up my mom because I was so stunned. I told my grandma about it the next day and she had me explain the man to her. She said that I explained my grandpa exactly. She said it was a token or something like that. 
My dad passed away a month later due to a stroke right after his surgery. 
I never cried for six months in front of anyone. I felt like I had to be a rock for my family especially my mom. I would go to bed every night and cry myself to sleep.
Whatever it was they were right it was a very tough time. My best friend at the time tried to tell me I was dreaming but I had not been asleep.
That house always creeped me out before this happened and there was a room that I would not even go into at night. After this happened I never was scared in that house again.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

When I was about 6 months pregnant in May of 2000, I woke up one morning to the sound of something fluttering behind the curtains. I would hear the thump thump on the window, like there was a bird or something trapped behind it. 
I got up, it was about 6 am, and pulled back the curtain. There flying around hitting the window was the biggest most beautiful moth I have ever seen. It actually looked like a bird. I opened the window to set the poor thing free. I had never seen anything like it ever and especially where I live in the city, you cant even find a butterfly. (maybe a tiny pantry moth). 
As I opened the window, the moth flew out but landed on the bar of the balcony. I was looking at it in awe. I was a bit freaked out because I had no idea how it got into the house. It stayed there a few minutes and then flew away. About 10 minutes after, my aunt called me. It was about 6.30 am and when the phone rings that early, you know it is bad news. She told me that my grandmother had passed. I did not connect the two things until one day my mother-in-law was showing me pictures of the island she was born on. In one of the pictures there was a lightbulb with one of those moths. I just happened to see it and I said.."Oh, I found one of those in my house once and let it go"...and she said "You should not kill those because for many people they are considered souls of your lost loved ones" or something like that. I looked it up and sure enough... thats what I find. 

I used to dream a lot of things that eerily would take place. That has not happened to me again after my daughter was born for some reason. I cant say I am a firm believer in a lot of things, but surely there definately is another world around us for sure. 

As we speak Kalisee is running around barking and barking at nothing. She is not very vocal. I have no idea what she wants.....you think??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anna same thing happened to me when my mum died and I was clearing out her flat,I went down to the garden to empty some rubbish and there on the step was a butterfly just still, then flew off,this was November winter so I have never seen one in that month before,I still think it was a sign from mum


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I tell you what girls, I feel so much better now! I thought you were all going to think I had a screw loose with mentioning the TV incident etc. I am beginning to feel that there really is something other than this world. What interesting and fascinating experiences you've all had!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My visitor sure was scary. I think he was angry and confused and wanted his body found- based on the fact I could feel contact, I think if he wanted to, he would have been strong enough to hurt me but he never did.

I love all these stories. Like I said I was unconvinced until one showed up and now I am definitely convinced.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> My visitor sure was scary. .


You can say that again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I wouldn't know where to start, nor would I be happy sitting in an "audience" for something like this. I feel it's a private thing. I think if she had anything to say to me she would find a way! I'm just forever grateful to her for enabling me to have the opportunity of getting my little chihuahuas. I never in a million years thought I'd have one, let alone two. They really are my life and without them I think I would be so sad! I love them to bits and I'm very blessed.
> View attachment 17434
> 
> This is what life's all about chi people! Chihuahua cuddlings! Lol
> ...


LOL you don't sit in an audience, when seeing a psychic medium it's one on one. If people from the church are happy to do a "house clearing" or "spirit rescue" for you, a couple - few of them will come to the home & do it, and you aren't expected to do anything at all. I went to a spiritualist church only once out of curiosity but I'm not really a churchy person at all, I don't do dogma, politics and conforming very well at all 

Birds coming & doing strange things, and finding feathers in impossible places are also signs of loved ones visiting.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

That's funny..I believe my most beloved friend, who was a bird, visits sometimes, as I get weird feelings and turn and want to look for him even though he died 5 years ago.

He is certainly a loved one.


----------

